# ... sulla caccia



## xfactor (10 Gennaio 2011)

molta è l'ignoranza che ruota attorno a questa arte , ho voluto informarmi un pò perchè volevo sapere da che parte stare. 

Stò con i cacciatori !


----------



## xfactor (10 Gennaio 2011)

pardon , buon 2011a tutti o quasi!


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> pardon , buon 2011a tutti o quasi!


 buon 2011 anche a te....

....sulla caccia..... io non sono molto d'accordo... ma accetto tutti i punti di vista!


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> molta è l'ignoranza che ruota attorno a questa arte , ho voluto informarmi un pò perchè volevo sapere da che parte stare.
> 
> Stò con i cacciatori !


Scusa e perche' non c'illumini allora?

Io nonostante mi sia informato, godo quando vi sparate fra di voi.

Statento...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (10 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> molta è l'ignoranza che ruota attorno a questa arte , ho voluto informarmi un pò perchè volevo sapere da che parte stare.
> 
> Stò con i cacciatori !



Mi trovavo vicino a Spalato per lavoro, ed ho conosciuto alcuni italiani che erano li per l'attività venatoria, e facendo due chiacchere o chiesto perchè si trovavano propio in Bosnia.
Alla mia domanda ....... ma perchè sparate , che cosa vi da la caccia?

la risposta è stata  "  passa mezza giornata con noi e saprai cosa ti da la caccia"


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Mi trovavo vicino a Spalato per lavoro, ed ho conosciuto alcuni italiani che erano li per l'attività venatoria, e facendo due chiacchere o chiesto perchè si trovavano propio in Bosnia.
> Alla mia domanda ....... ma perchè sparate , che cosa vi da la caccia?
> 
> la risposta è stata " passa mezza giornata con noi e saprai cosa ti da la caccia"


  e tu l'hai fatto?????? 
..... dimmi di no ti prego..........


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Mi trovavo vicino a Spalato per lavoro, ed ho conosciuto alcuni italiani che erano li per l'attività venatoria, e facendo due chiacchere o chiesto perchè si trovavano propio in Bosnia.
> Alla mia domanda ....... ma perchè sparate , che cosa vi da la caccia?
> 
> la risposta è stata  "  passa mezza giornata con noi e saprai cosa ti da la caccia"


E nun fa' er misterioso....cosa t'ha dato la mezza giornata?

T'ha fatto rivivere le sensazioni ancestrali che i nostri avi provavano quando cacciavano i mammuth?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ledrea_OTZE


http://www.abolizionecaccia.it/









​


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ledrea_OTZE
> 
> 
> http://www.abolizionecaccia.it/​


 quanto ti quoto!!! :up::up::up::up:


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

Mi Onoro di essere stata amica di Carlo Consiglio Presidente della lega per l'abolizione della caccia, per qualsiasi info rivolgetevi a lui:

http://www.abolizionecaccia.it/service-menu/chi-siamo/


E' una vita che si e' dedicato alla questione della caccia, e' Onesto, e' una bravissima persona, sempre disponibile, per lui e' una missione l'abolizione della caccia.

http://www.abolizionecaccia.it/​


----------



## minnie (10 Gennaio 2011)

Caccia NO NO NO 

Ricordo che avevo letto questa frase e la condivido in pieno:
"La caccia sarà un nobile sport quando anche volpi e lepri avranno un fucile".
Inoltre abitavo in campagna e durante la stagione della caccia mi ammazzavano i gatti, dato che sparavano appena si muoveva l'erba erano convinti che fossero lepri.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Perchè non fanno tiro al piattello se vogliono sparare?


----------



## Tubarao (10 Gennaio 2011)

Il controsenso più grosso della caccia, rispetto alla pesca ad esempio, è che non c'è bisogno di grande abilità. Quando spari a pallettoni, la cartuccia si apre e forma una rosa di mezzo metro, credo, se non di più; quindi non c'è neanche bisogno di avere una buona mira, basta sparare un pò alla sperindio nei pressi del povero fagianotto che l'hai preso. La pesca, mia grande passione, è diversa, lì almeno il pesce una possibilità ce l'ha.


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il controsenso più grosso della caccia, rispetto alla pesca ad esempio, è che non c'è bisogno di grande abilità. Quando spari a pallettoni, la cartuccia si apre e forma una rosa di mezzo metro, credo, se non di più; quindi non c'è neanche bisogno di avere una buona mira, basta sparare un pò alla sperindio nei pressi del povero fagianotto che l'hai preso. La pesca, mia grande passione, è diversa, lì almeno il pesce una possibilità ce l'ha.


Anche sulla pesca ci sarebbe da dire 


Ciao Tuba', tutto OK?


----------



## Tubarao (10 Gennaio 2011)

Nella pesca, alla fin fine, se il pesce non abbocca non ci son cavoli e poi l'abilità del pescatore è fondamentale, e infatti non si contano le volte in cui sono tornato a casa con le pive nel sacco. 

Tutto a posto Marì, abbiamo ricominciato oggi a lavorare dopo un paio di settimane passate semplicemente a far....niente.


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Gennaio 2011)

Ci macchiamo già di un'infinità di assassinii a fine alimentare che comportano oltretutto sprechi inenarrabili.
Aggiungere a questi delitti, senza alcun reale bisogno, pure quelli a sfondo "sportivo", mi pare quanto di più cretino ci possa essere.
Giusto su questo forum c'è la notizia del triste fiorire di luoghi dove si inneggia a "filosofie" basate sull'imposizione della forza e della violenza. Chiamare "sport" l'uccisione di animali mi pare in linea con la visione delle cose tipica di quella ignobile accozzaglia. Si trattasse di un gesto dato dalla necessità di sfamarsi non sarebbe sport comunque.
La pesca la metto alla stessa stregua, anzi, nel momento in cui si pesca un pesce, questo non muore immediatamente, ma parecchie ore dopo, ed abbatterli a mazzate non mi sembra nulla di sportivo. Chi poi pesca (ne ho sentiti) per rigettare subito il pesce in acqua, quindi col solo intento di mostrarsi più "furbo" del pesce(.......:unhappy forse non si rende conto che non deve essere molto piacevole essere agganciati per la bocca, lasciati in apnea per qualche minuto, sentirsi strappare l'amo dalla carne (con conseguenti lacerazioni) e vedersi ributtare in acqua come un giocattolo.
Se me lo potessi permettere sarei un buon tiratore con la carabina (ho fatto gare a buon livello durante il servizio militare) e la cosa mi diverte, ma non penserei mai e poi mai di puntare un'arma contro un animale. Per vivere i boschi e le montagne non ho mai sentito necessità di avere in spalla un fucile, ed anche i cani mi sono sempre stati una mia passione ma non in funzione della loro abilità venatoria.
La caccia e la pesca "sportive" non hanno senso alcuno, ma sono solo soddisfazione di istinti atavici che in esseri umani evoluti dovrebbero e possono essere controllati e sopiti.


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ci macchiamo già di un'infinità di assassinii a fine alimentare che comportano oltretutto sprechi inenarrabili.
> Aggiungere a questi delitti, senza alcun reale bisogno, pure quelli a sfondo "sportivo", mi pare quanto di più cretino ci possa essere.
> Giusto su questo forum c'è la notizia del triste fiorire di luoghi dove si inneggia a "filosofie" basate sull'imposizione della forza e della violenza. Chiamare "sport" l'uccisione di animali mi pare in linea con la visione delle cose tipica di quella ignobile accozzaglia. Si trattasse di un gesto dato dalla necessità di sfamarsi non sarebbe sport comunque.
> La pesca la metto alla stessa stregua, anzi, nel momento in cui si pesca un pesce, questo non muore immediatamente, ma parecchie ore dopo, ed abbatterli a mazzate non mi sembra nulla di sportivo. Chi poi pesca (ne ho sentiti) per rigettare subito il pesce in acqua, quindi col solo intento di mostrarsi più "furbo" del pesce(.......:unhappy forse non si rende conto che non deve essere molto piacevole essere agganciati per la bocca, lasciati in apnea per qualche minuto, sentirsi strappare l'amo dalla carne (con conseguenti lacerazioni) e vedersi ributtare in acqua come un giocattolo.
> ...




:up:​


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Gennaio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ci macchiamo già di un'infinità di assassinii a fine alimentare che comportano oltretutto sprechi inenarrabili.
> Aggiungere a questi delitti, senza alcun reale bisogno, pure quelli a sfondo "sportivo", mi pare quanto di più cretino ci possa essere.
> Giusto su questo forum c'è la notizia del triste fiorire di luoghi dove si inneggia a "filosofie" basate sull'imposizione della forza e della violenza. Chiamare "sport" l'uccisione di animali mi pare in linea con la visione delle cose tipica di quella ignobile accozzaglia. Si trattasse di un gesto dato dalla necessità di sfamarsi non sarebbe sport comunque.
> La pesca la metto alla stessa stregua, anzi, nel momento in cui si pesca un pesce, questo non muore immediatamente, ma parecchie ore dopo, ed abbatterli a mazzate non mi sembra nulla di sportivo. Chi poi pesca (ne ho sentiti) per rigettare subito il pesce in acqua, quindi col solo intento di mostrarsi più "furbo" del pesce(.......:unhappy forse non si rende conto che non deve essere molto piacevole essere agganciati per la bocca, lasciati in apnea per qualche minuto, sentirsi strappare l'amo dalla carne (con conseguenti lacerazioni) e vedersi ributtare in acqua come un giocattolo.
> ...


Mà, fino a che il pesce pescato poi te lo mangi, come implicazione morale non mi pare più impegnativa che comprarlo in pescheria... no?


----------



## Sterminator (10 Gennaio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ci macchiamo già di un'infinità di assassinii a fine alimentare che comportano oltretutto sprechi inenarrabili.
> Aggiungere a questi delitti, senza alcun reale bisogno, pure quelli a sfondo "sportivo", mi pare quanto di più cretino ci possa essere.
> Giusto su questo forum c'è la notizia del triste fiorire di luoghi dove si inneggia a "filosofie" basate sull'imposizione della forza e della violenza. Chiamare "sport" l'uccisione di animali mi pare in linea con la visione delle cose tipica di quella ignobile accozzaglia. Si trattasse di un gesto dato dalla necessità di sfamarsi non sarebbe sport comunque.
> La pesca la metto alla stessa stregua, anzi, nel momento in cui si pesca un pesce, questo non muore immediatamente, ma parecchie ore dopo, ed abbatterli a mazzate non mi sembra nulla di sportivo. Chi poi pesca (ne ho sentiti) per rigettare subito il pesce in acqua, quindi col solo intento di mostrarsi più "furbo" del pesce(.......:unhappy forse non si rende conto che non deve essere molto piacevole essere agganciati per la bocca, lasciati in apnea per qualche minuto, sentirsi strappare l'amo dalla carne (con conseguenti lacerazioni) e vedersi ributtare in acqua come un giocattolo.
> ...


La societa' che avanza indietreggiando...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

*Vogliamo parlare delle baleniere?*


*Fresca fresca, appena pescata:*

http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/mondo/2011/01/10/visualizza_new.html_1642235207.html


:mrgreen:


*ORRORI!


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cltsz5CqGQM​


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2011)

ce ne sarebbero una marea di argomenti di cui parlare..... 
vedi la vivisezione e simili... 
stiamo toccando un tasto "dolente" molto dolente!


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ce ne sarebbero una marea di argomenti di cui parlare.....
> vedi la vivisezione e simili...
> stiamo toccando un tasto "dolente" molto dolente!



Appunto :up: ... e questo se ne viene tomo tomo cazzo cazzo a proporre la caccia :incazzato: mavafffanculo! :bleah:


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Gennaio 2011)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mà, fino a che il pesce pescato poi te lo mangi, come implicazione morale non mi pare più impegnativa che comprarlo in pescheria... no?


Quello in pescheria verrebbe ucciso comunque, perchè non è che per un pesce che peschi tu ne ributtano in acqua un altro da qualche parte nel mondo. O si eliminano le pescherie, o si elimina la pesca. Per me le pescherie e le macellerie potrebbero chiudere domani. Le pescherie, poi, mostrano in maniera ancora più vergognosa la sofferenza e l'agonia delle bestie, i pesci, che hanno la "qualità" di morire lentamente senza neppure lamentarsi, rimanendo più "freschi" per la tavola dei padroni del mondo.
Parliamo della vergognosa gestione degli allevamenti animali ed ittici? Parliamo della stessa cosa a fine di produzione di pellicceria?

Ma che i vàgan a da via i ciàpp cum vèrt l'umbréla!


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Gennaio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quello in pescheria verrebbe ucciso comunque, perchè non è che per un pesce che peschi tu ne ributtano in acqua un altro da qualche parte nel mondo. O si eliminano le pescherie, o si elimina la pesca. Per me le pescherie e le macellerie potrebbero chiudere domani. Le pescherie, poi, mostrano in maniera ancora più vergognosa la sofferenza e l'agonia delle bestie, i pesci, che hanno la "qualità" di morire lentamente, rimanendo più "freschi" per la tavola dei padroni del mondo.
> Parliamo della vergognosa gestione degli allevamenti animali ed ittici? Parliamo della stessa cosa a fine di produzione di pellicceria?
> 
> Ma che i vàgan a da via i ciàpp cum vèrt l'umbréla!


Capisco.
Non sono vegetariana, quindi non posso condividere l'opinione su pescherie e macellerie, ma certo sono con te per pellicce, e vorrei davvero che gli allevamenti fossero migliori.


----------



## fatata56 (10 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> molta è l'ignoranza che ruota attorno a questa arte , ho voluto informarmi un pò perchè volevo sapere da che parte stare.
> 
> Stò con i cacciatori !


 A me piace più essere cacciata


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2011)

fatata56 ha detto:


> A me piace più essere cacciata


Ahahahahahaah....a me no...
E fu così che fatata bussa a palazzo pinceton...
Entra viene fatta accomodare...
Arrivo e in malo modo...appunto la caccio fuori dal palazzo...
Lei mi guarda esterefatta e piange...
E io commosso le dico...
Ma ragazza...tu hai detto che ti piaceva essere cacciata.

Sulla caccia e pesca...
Non ho molto da dire...
Non sono cacciatore...ma capisco che faccia parte dell'attività umana...
La Bibbia dice che possiamo cibarci degli animali eh...che appunto sono al servizio dell'uomo. ( In teoria).

Mah...


----------



## Sabina (11 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> molta è l'ignoranza che ruota attorno a questa arte , ho voluto informarmi un pò perchè volevo sapere da che parte stare.
> 
> Stò con i cacciatori !


Io sto con gli animali.... e non e' questione di ignoranza. E' più forte di me.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ahahahahahaah....a me no...
> E fu così che fatata bussa a palazzo pinceton...
> Entra viene fatta accomodare...
> Arrivo e in malo modo...appunto la caccio fuori dal palazzo...
> ...


Certo, la bibbia, scritta dall'uomo, non poteva dire che gli animali sono al servizio del bruco calvo della Papuasia.
La caccia faceva parte in passato dell'attività umana, ma con l'allevamento ne ha del tutto eliminato la necessità.
Anche il cannibalismo e gli infanticidi rituali hanno fatto parte delle usanze umane. Qualcuno vorrebbe ripristinarle creando magari un nuovo "sport"?!?!?!?!?!
Cazzo, la caccia! Stiamo parlando di *uccidere* per divertimento!!!!!!


----------



## Sabina (11 Gennaio 2011)

fatata56 ha detto:


> A me piace più essere cacciata


. :up:

Anche a me...


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> . :up:
> 
> Anche a me...


 
E allora vattene! E non tornare mai più!!!:sad:iange:
















Di la verità, sei già un po' innamorata di me, vero?


----------



## xfactor (11 Gennaio 2011)

Sono uno dei pochi che può permettersi di non lavorare per mezza giornata senza rendere conto a nessuno , quindi mi sono procurato stivali e giubbottone per uscire al mattino con i miei nuovi amici.
Mi hanno portato a circa 15 km dall'albergo in cui soggiorno e dopo esserci fermati a bere un grappino per riscaldarci  ( ero già mezzo sbronzo) è partita la nuova avventura.

Prima lezione  SILENZIO ASSOLUTO , solo i cani erano con l'adrenalina a mille , e si agitavano in macchina, sembrava quasi che dicessero a padroni ...... muoviti a lasciarci liberi.

Alle prime luci , hanno armato i fucili e mollato i cani. 

" ma cosa cercate?" 
Lepre , questo è il suo abitat , sterpaglie e natura non ancora invasa da erbicidi, pesticidi e quan'taltro. 
Mi hanno fatto notare che in quella zona cerano 2 femmine ed un maschio..........

Continua 

vo a laurà..........


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Sono uno dei pochi che può permettersi di non lavorare per mezza giornata senza rendere conto a nessuno , quindi mi sono procurato stivali e giubbottone per uscire al mattino con i miei nuovi amici.
> Mi hanno portato a circa 15 km dall'albergo in cui soggiorno e dopo esserci fermati a bere un grappino per riscaldarci ( ero già mezzo sbronzo) è partita la nuova avventura.
> 
> Prima lezione SILENZIO ASSOLUTO , solo i cani erano con l'adrenalina a mille , e si agitavano in macchina, sembrava quasi che dicessero a padroni ...... muoviti a lasciarci liberi.
> ...


 
Ecco, bravo, vai a lavorare tu che puoi, e risparmiaci le descrizioni delle tue avventure bucolico/militar/epico/naturalist/sanguinarie


----------



## Sterminator (11 Gennaio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ecco, bravo, vai a lavorare tu che puoi, e  risparmiaci le descrizioni delle tue avventure  bucolico/militar/epico/naturalist/sanguinarie


Dimmi con chi vai e ti diro' chi sei...  per  me puo' anche continuare a raccontare, tanto ormai l'avevo gia'  inquadrato come pirla... :mrgreen:

 e poi, minchia, in tutta la zona solo 3 lepri....capisco il fastidio che provochino...  

 spero solo che l'allegra comitiva entri prima o poi in qualche campo minato non bonificato...

 :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io sto con gli animali.... e non e' questione di ignoranza. E' più forte di me.


Anch'io eh?
Sono della Lega per la tutela delle maiale.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Con loro non si butta mai via niente.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Dimmi con chi vai e ti diro' chi sei... per me puo' anche continuare a raccontare, tanto ormai l'avevo gia' inquadrato come pirla... :mrgreen:
> 
> e poi, minchia, in tutta la zona solo 3 lepri....capisco il fastidio che provochino...
> 
> ...


..... e per una volta le mine antiuomo si rivelerebbero utili 

Per dissodare  e fertilizzare il terreno, intendo


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Certo, la bibbia, scritta dall'uomo, non poteva dire che gli animali sono al servizio del bruco calvo della Papuasia.
> La caccia faceva parte in passato dell'attività umana, ma con l'allevamento ne ha del tutto eliminato la necessità.
> Anche il cannibalismo e gli infanticidi rituali hanno fatto parte delle usanze umane. Qualcuno vorrebbe ripristinarle creando magari un nuovo "sport"?!?!?!?!?!
> Cazzo, la caccia! Stiamo parlando di *uccidere* per divertimento!!!!!!


Scritta dall'uomo su ispirazione divina no?
Prendiamo che so...i profeti!
Noddai uccidere per divertimento non ha senso...
Ma per mangiare si eh?
Sul cannibalismo penso possa essere una pratica estrema, com'è quella storia di quelli che si persero con il dirigibile al polo nord e si nutrirono della carne dei compagni deceduti?

Non si tratta di ripristinare, ma di capire, che per quanto siano aberranti certe cose, esse hanno un enorme significato per chi le condivide...

Un uccellino assume significati diversi se visto dal punto del cacciatore, da chi protegge la natura, dal poeta leopardi...

Per esempio io detesto gli animali domestici...mi piace vederli in natura...
maiali in libertà...nei boschi...


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scritta dall'uomo su ispirazione divina no?
> Prendiamo che so...i profeti!
> Noddai uccidere per divertimento non ha senso...
> Ma per mangiare si eh?
> ...


Lo sai che con l'ispirazione divina io mi ci sciacquo le palle, altrettando quando si parla di punti di vista sulla violenza gratuita, e poi strano che in termini di uccellini tu non abbia messo di mezzo pure il punto di vista femminile.
Per quanto riguarda il mangiare, prima chiudi gli allevamenti ed i macelli, poi riapri pure alla caccia.


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2011)

ovviamente aborro la caccia ma trovo che , come in tutte le cose, a volte ci siano degli estremismi che diventano un vero e proprio controsenso ; quelli che augurano violenza ai cacciatori non possono aderire ad una filosofia di vita in armonia con natura e uomini.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovviamente aborro la caccia ma trovo che , come in tutte le cose, a volte ci siano degli estremismi che diventano un vero e proprio controsenso ; *quelli che augurano violenza ai cacciatori non possono aderire ad una filosofia di vita in armonia con natura e uomini.*


Infatti per me e' una prova continua e spesso sono in fallo...:mrgreen:

pero' la regola del contrappasso, sarebbe come ripristinare un po' di giustizia visto che il rapporto cacciatori-prede non e' paritario...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Infatti per me e' una prova continua e spesso sono in fallo...:mrgreen:
> 
> pero' la regola del contrappasso, sarebbe come ripristinare un po' di giustizia visto che il rapporto cacciatori-prede non e' paritario...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


sii superiore,
sterminatore:singleeyeops...certo che con un nome così...)


----------



## Sterminator (11 Gennaio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lo sai che con l'ispirazione divina io mi ci sciacquo le palle, altrettando quando si parla di punti di vista sulla violenza gratuita, e poi strano che in termini di uccellini tu non abbia messo di mezzo pure il punto di vista femminile.
> Per quanto riguarda il mangiare, prima chiudi gli allevamenti ed i macelli, poi riapri pure alla caccia.


Ottimo testo la bibbia, anche perche' dio (volutamente minuscolo n.d.r.) autorizza anche la schiavitu' ed a schifare le donne quando hanno il ciclo...per non parlare che quando lo faranno incazzare sbattera' i bambini contro le rocce...

'na cofana di stronzate mai lette cosi' tante e tutte insieme...

e poi ci si meraviglia di Uanna Marchi quanti coglioni riusciva a truffare...


----------



## Sterminator (11 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sii superiore,
> sterminatore:singleeyeops...certo che con un nome così...)


vabbe' per gli amici Chip...80.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (11 Gennaio 2011)

ho chiesto come facevano a sapere del sesso delle lepri!

Mi hanno fatto vedere lo sterco ........quello tondeggiante era di una femmina e quello del maschio più allungato e prendendolo in mano e aprendolo mi hanno fatto vedere di che tipo di erba si nutrivano.

Mi chiedo quanti di quelli quì sopra ( pseudo animalisti ) sarebbero stati in grado di insegnarmi a riconoscere un maschio dalla femmina? Già come sempre anche nei forum c'è chi deve prevaricare , come in natura ! Facile  offendere pensando che con l'offesa si possa dimostrare a non sò chi .... di essere dalla parte della ragione, la differenza è che io non devo  
acquistare nessuna quota di mercato all'interno del forum , non mi interessa e non ne ho bisogno , poi diciamola tutta  credo che con gli smile non si facciano troppi affari!


----------



## Sabina (11 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Sono uno dei pochi che può permettersi di non lavorare per mezza giornata senza rendere conto a nessuno , quindi mi sono procurato stivali e giubbottone per uscire al mattino con i miei nuovi amici.
> Mi hanno portato a circa 15 km dall'albergo in cui soggiorno e dopo esserci fermati a bere un grappino per riscaldarci  ( ero già mezzo sbronzo) è partita la nuova avventura.
> 
> Prima lezione  SILENZIO ASSOLUTO , solo i cani erano con l'adrenalina a mille , e si agitavano in macchina, sembrava quasi che dicessero a padroni ...... muoviti a lasciarci liberi.
> ...


Mezza giornata libera? Meglio trovarsi con l'amante che porre fine alla vita di povere creature. Come fai a guardarle negli occhi e poi sparare?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ho chiesto come facevano a sapere del sesso delle lepri!
> 
> Mi hanno fatto vedere lo sterco ........quello tondeggiante era di una femmina e quello del maschio più allungato e prendendolo in mano e aprendolo mi hanno fatto vedere di che tipo di erba si nutrivano.
> 
> ...


Non ti fare film strani perche' ce rimani deluso...:mrgreen:

comunque se bisogna andare a caccia per diventare un esperto di merde di lepri sem' a post'...

mi chiedo come ho fatto finora ad ignorarla sta cosa...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (11 Gennaio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E allora vattene! E non tornare mai più!!!:sad:iange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo .... mi e' stato detto che ho occhi da "cerbiatto"... mi sa che dovrò stare lontana da te!


----------



## minnie (11 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ho chiesto come facevano a sapere del sesso delle lepri!
> 
> Mi hanno fatto vedere lo sterco ........quello tondeggiante era di una femmina e quello del maschio più allungato e prendendolo in mano e aprendolo mi hanno fatto vedere di che tipo di erba si nutrivano.
> 
> ...


Io non sono un'esperta di animali. Sono convinta che una donna che ama le pellicce riconoscerebbe più di me il pelo di una volpe rispetto a quella di una marmotta. 
Ma mi piace pensare che io le riesco a riconoscere facilmente quando la pelliccia è ancora addosso al suo legittimo proprietario.
E se uno vuole diventare esperto di pupù animale, ben venga. Basta che quando incontra chi il ricordino lo ha lasciato non lo pianti secco....
Io non riesco a capire chi prova piacere nel dare dolore o morte ad un altro essere vivente.... a guardare in un mirino un animale che è vivo, respira, mangia , vola, corre, prende il sole e premere il grilletto sapendo di togliergli la VITA. Penso che sia la voglia di sentirsi onnipotente. Non compentente, onnipotente...


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2011)

*Ecco quanto riportato sul sito della LAV in merito alla caccia:*


Ogni anno in Italia si massacrano per divertimento circa *100 milioni di animali*. Responsabile di questa distruzione - a cui si accompagnano puntualmente decine di morti e feriti accidentali anche tra gli esseri umani - è una piccola minoranza composta da circa *l’1% della popolazione*, forte degli interessi economici ed elettorali che ruotano intorno a questa crudele pratica. 
La caccia, oltre alla strage di animali provoca:

• *l’estinzione* generale o locale di alcune specie e la rarefazione di altre
• l’alterazione degli *equilibri ecologici* naturali,
• la diffusione di *malattie*, come il saturnismo (avvelenamento da piombo degli uccelli che ingeriscono i pallini) e gravi sofferenze agli animali feriti
• i*ncidenti* con perdite anche di vite umane.
​I cacciatori difendono questo esercizio 'sportivo'  aggrappandosi a un superata immagine bucolica di veri amanti della natura. E continuano a sparare, non vedendo o non volendo vedere le conseguenze cruente e distruttive del loro hobby. 

La caccia *non è più un fenomeno di massa*, ma costituisce ancora una causa, grave e consistente, di *distruzione della natura* e di *massacro degli animali*. Benché il numero dei praticanti sia costantemente in diminuzione, il loro impatto è ancora altissimo. Nel corso degli ultimi 20 anni il numero di cacciatori si è dimezzato. La *Toscana* conta il maggior numero di doppiette (112.571) e, in generale, è il centro-nord del Paese ad ospitare circa il 70% dei cacciatori italiani. 

In base alla legge *n. 157 del 1992,* nel nostro Paese:

è permessa la caccia a ben *49 specie* fra uccelli e mammiferi
la stagione venatoria dura *5 mesi*, ma si può sparare per tutto l’anno col pretesto degli abbattimenti selettivi (> caccia di selezione) e del controllo (>piani di controllo)  della fauna “in sovrannumero”
i cacciatori possono invadere i *fondi privati* contro la volontà del proprietario
è autorizzata l’uccisione di animali - prima allevati e poi liberati con ripopolamenti - nelle *Aziende faunistico-venatorie* (versione moderna delle riserve di caccia) 
il *70%* del territorio di ogni regione è obbligatoriamente destinato alla caccia
è consentita la *strage di* *cuccioli *o di *femmine che covano*
non c’è alcun *limite fisso* agli animali che ogni anno possono essere uccisi. 
Le sanzioni previste per le trasgressioni alla legge sono irrisorie e non contrastano in nessun modo il bracconaggio.

La regolamentazione sulla caccia rientra prevalentemente nella competenza delle *Regioni* che, demolendo i pochi limiti imposti dalla legge nazionale, approvano norme spesso filovenatorie, a causa delle quali  l’Italia è già stata condannata ben *5 volte *dalla Corte di Giustizia europea. 

Conseguenze della caccia.
*Animali feriti* 
Non tutti gli animali colpiti muoiono all'istante e vengono quindi portati via, molti *rimangono sul terreno* o *vagano trascinandosi feriti*, spegnendosi anche dopo giorni di agonia, in cui possono finire preda di altri animali. Anche gli animali che non vengono catturati e uccisi all’istante soffrono. Gli inseguimenti, la paura, i danni fisici riportati durante fughe impari apportano conseguenze anche gravi a chi riesce a evitare i pallini o i proiettili. Per non parlare dei piccoli che rimangono orfani e muoiono di denutrizione e di stenti, o si perdono e cadono inesorabilmente come vittime 'secondarie' dello sport venatorio.

*Uova e nidi
*Al contrario di ciò che ritengono i più, *i nidi e le uova sono tutelati e protetti*. Distruggerli, anche nelle città, è una violazione delle norme EU e nazionali. 
La *falconeria*, che consiste nell'addomesticamento di rapaci diurni anche a scopo venatorio, è una “passione” che sovente si basa sulla *sottrazione di uova* o pullus (i pulcini di pochi giorni di vita). L’uovo viene rubato dal nido per imprintare il piccolo falco e fargli riconoscere l’umano che l’ha rapito come genitore, facilitando l’addestramento del volatile ad ubbidire agli ordini del suo ‘padrone’.

*Danni all’agricoltura
*Gli agricoltori possono richiedere (e ricevere) *fondi per sopperire ai danni provocati dalla fauna selvatica* ai campi e ai raccolti. La legge impone che, per contenere i danni all'agricoltura, non si possa disporre l'uccisione degli animali selvatici, se prima non sono stati adottati mezzi “ecologici” (ovvero che non prevedono il ricorso alle armi dei cacciatori) dei quali deve essere dimostrata l'inefficacia. Mezzi ecologici sono, ad esempio,  le colture a perdere e le recinzioni in fettuccia elettrificata. 

*Divieto di caccia* 
In base all’ articolo 842 del codice civile, *un cacciatore può invadere la proprietà privata senza che il legittimo proprietario sia in grado di opporsi*. Se, nel corso della sua battuta venatoria, si trova a dover passare su terreni altrui per poter inseguire l’animale o appostarsi per braccarlo, o per abbatterlo, può farlo. In base a una norma risalente a tempi in cui, per motivi bellici, era considerato favorevole che le persone familiarizzassero con l'uso delle armi. Ma oggi? In Italia il rispetto della proprietà privata è un obbligo. Non per tutti. *I cacciatori possono entrare nei fondi privati, gli altri cittadini no*.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ottimo testo la bibbia, anche perche' dio (volutamente minuscolo n.d.r.) autorizza anche la schiavitu' ed a schifare le donne quando hanno il ciclo...per non parlare che quando lo faranno incazzare sbattera' i bambini contro le rocce...
> 
> 'na cofana di stronzate mai lette cosi' tante e tutte insieme...
> 
> e poi ci si meraviglia di Uanna Marchi quanti coglioni riusciva a truffare...


Sai che lavoro faccio io?
L'interprete.
Significa che devo tramite il pochissimo che c'è scritto sulla partitura, realizzare l'opera musicale.
Ci sono capolavori della musica che "letti" da interpreti senza cultura e sensibilità diventano sbobbe micidiali...
ecco come suona a me la tua lettura della bibbia...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42a0T9EJWDA&feature=related

stesso testo letto da mani capaci...
capisco benissimo che Dio in certi cuori diventi dio...lo capisco benissimo...
Ma forse Mozart è questo e non il video di prima...
Ogni nota...ogni nota qui è voluta e pensata...e ogni nota qui ha una bellissima relazione con le altre...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHgFqHhE53g&feature=fvw


----------



## Sterminator (11 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che lavoro faccio io?
> L'interprete.
> Significa che devo tramite il pochissimo che c'è scritto sulla partitura, realizzare l'opera musicale.
> Ci sono capolavori della musica che "letti" da interpreti senza cultura e sensibilità diventano sbobbe micidiali...
> ...


Guarda con questo paragone dimostri come il tuo cervello dalla chiesa (minuscolo n.d.r.) sia stato non soltanto lavato ma anche candeggiato...:mrgreen:

la musica suscita determinate sensazioni senza mediazioni di sorta, senza filtri...arriva direttamente....se suoni meccanicamente o con l'espressione anche uno che non conosce la musica se ne accorge, la tua chiesetta invece per secoli ha VIETATO la lettura delle sacre scritture autonomamente ma solo con l'ausilio del prevosto che doveva darti lui la pappetta gia' masticata e digerita, fino a Martin Lutero almeno...

questo non perche' allo spartito si dovesse esaltare l'armonia, ma per camuffare proprio una nota con un altra...come un buon falsario e la chiesa ne era ed e' ancora piena di falsari...

esempio tipico che nella traduzione-interpretazione di roma, i fratelli e le sorelle di Gesu' siano tradotti volutamente in maniera errata come cugini, per evitare crolli di castelli in aria, mentre in tutte le altre confessioni religiose sono appunto fratelli e sorelle...

l'ignoranza regnava sovrana anche nei sovrani che si facevano tenere la contabilita' dai vescovi, pero' vedo che regna incontrastata ancora oggi nel profondo Veneto Bianco...appunto e con candeggio...

ma fate anche straappp???

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

percio' occhio quando trascrivi, a nun fa il falsario...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Guarda con questo paragone dimostri come il tuo cervello dalla chiesa (minuscolo n.d.r.) sia stato non soltanto lavato ma anche candeggiato...:mrgreen:
> 
> la musica suscita determinate sensazioni senza mediazioni di sorta, senza filtri...arriva direttamente....se suoni meccanicamente o con l'espressione anche uno che non conosce la musica se ne accorge, la tua chiesetta invece per secoli ha VIETATO la lettura delle sacre scritture autonomamente ma solo con l'ausilio del prevosto che doveva darti lui la pappetta gia' masticata e digerita, fino a Martin Lutero almeno...
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace ma non funziona affatto così...forse per la musica leggera...ma per quella colta no eh?
Ma ti capisco tu hai il retaggio comune...
Leggiti che so i libri di Fubini sull'estetica musicale, poi ne riparliamo.
Perfino la chiesa ti spaventa...
Andiamo bene...
C'è qualcosa che non sia minaccioso per te?
Tanto le porte degli inferi non prevarranno contro di essa...
Lei appunto è casta e meretrix...


----------



## Sterminator (11 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma non funziona affatto così...forse per la musica leggera...ma per quella colta no eh?
> Ma ti capisco tu hai il retaggio comune...
> Leggiti che so i libri di Fubini sull'estetica musicale, poi ne riparliamo.
> Perfino la chiesa ti spaventa...
> ...


E quindi uno che apprezza oltre la musica leggera anche Mozart che hai postato per es. e non e' diplomato al conservatorio e' un abusivo rejetto?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Se invece per te la musica colta e' la dodecafonica. te la lascio tutta, non mi e' affine...:mrgreen:

vedo che insisti e mi cataloghi anche la chiesa tra le mie paure...mi da solo al cazzo che infinocchi i coglioni, anche me da giovane che ignoravo e che costi 10 miliardi di euro all'anno alla collettivita' italica e che potrebbe impiegare molto meglio questi soldi....

il concetto e': te sei un sostenitore della chiesa?, bene pagatela e sostienila solo con i tuoi soldi e non anche con i miei presi coattivamente e non spontaneamente...

serve una laurea o un diploma al conservatorio per comprenderlo?


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E quindi uno che apprezza oltre la musica leggera anche Mozart che hai postato per es. e non e' diplomato al conservatorio e' un abusivo rejetto?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


 sei uno spettacolo!!!!!!! giusto giusto giusto!! sono d'accordo con te! grande! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E quindi uno che apprezza oltre la musica leggera anche Mozart per es. e non e' diplomato al conservatorio e' un abusivo rejetto?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Mah vedi...tu mi fai sorridere proprio per la leggerezza con cui affronti gli argomenti...
Non capisci eh?
Io non sono nè un sostenitore, nè un demolizzatore della realtà chiesa.
Esiste e non ci puoi fare niente.
Come tutte le cose ha pregi e difetti, meriti e demeriti.
Una storia fatta di cose orribili e gloriose.
Cioè se non frequenti la chiesa...come fai a parlarne?
Vedi...Stermì, vuoi conoscere la chiesa?
Ok...leggiti il manifesto, ma anche l'osservatore romano.
Non leggere sempre e solo quello che corrobora la tua sensibilità e le tue opinioni...ti limiti da matti così eh?
Poi a me pare che oramai la chiesa e la religione cattolica abbiano un ruolo così marginale nella vita degli italiani che non dovrebbe essere così preoccupante...
Sulla musica non è tanto il diploma che discrimina, ma il talento...e quello si affina solo con l'esperienza...e la pratica...


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sei uno spettacolo!!!!!!! giusto giusto giusto!! sono d'accordo con te! grande! :up:


Occhio Simy che poi Stermy si monta la testa.

Comunque concordo ccon lui, glielo appoggio e glielo spingo pure


----------



## Sterminator (11 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sei uno spettacolo!!!!!!! giusto giusto giusto!! sono d'accordo con te! grande! :up:


Tas' scomunicata.....che il genio incompreso sta componendo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tas' scomunicata.....che il genio incompreso sta componendo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:......... giusto!


----------



## Sterminator (11 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah vedi...tu mi fai sorridere proprio per la leggerezza con cui affronti gli argomenti...
> Non capisci eh?
> Io non sono nè un sostenitore, nè un demolizzatore della realtà chiesa.
> *Esiste e non ci puoi fare niente.*
> ...


Esiste e non ci puoi fare niente, sto cazzo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

le gerarchie sono preoccupate per l'emorragia di fedeli che scappano a gambe levate specie nell'america latina ove c'e' il 40% dei fedeli mondiali...

ed intanto i musulmani hanno fatto il sorpasso...

posti ad ogni pie' sospinto passi biblici e poi dici che ti e' indifferente...

ma vatte a fa' na sonata. va'...

mo' ci vuole anche talento musicale solo per la fruizione e non per la composizione?

ahahahahahahahah

aridatece er puzzone....(chen)..

sempre se...ce semo capiti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah vedi...tu mi fai sorridere proprio per la leggerezza con cui affronti gli argomenti...
> Non capisci eh?
> Io non sono nè un sostenitore, nè un demolizzatore della realtà chiesa.
> Esiste e non ci puoi fare niente.
> ...


 
La chiesa "esiste e non puoi farci niente?!!?!?!?!?!?"
Ci si può fare eccome, ragazzo mio, e non certo con l'omertà, la condiscendenza, e l'ipocrisia, che sono le sue armi predilette, ma con la verità, che al contrario è la sua peggior nemica.
Che poi qualcuno ci campi con certa gente mi spiace. Vedi: pure gente come te viene subdolamente strumentalizzata dai furbetti ecclesiastici: vendono per propria l'arte e la bellezza e la usano per irretire ed imbonire. E tu, in un certo senso, sei il loro spacciatore.
 (non offenderti eh!)


----------



## Sterminator (11 Gennaio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La chiesa "esiste e non puoi farci niente?!!?!?!?!?!?"
> Ci si può fare eccome, ragazzo mio, e non certo con l'omertà, la condiscendenza, e l'ipocrisia, che sono le sue armi predilette, ma con la verità, che al contrario è la sua peggior nemica.
> Che poi qualcuno ci campi con certa gente mi spiace. Vedi: pure gente come te viene subdolamente strumentalizzata dai furbetti ecclesiastici: vendono per propria l'arte e la bellezza e la usano per irretire ed imbonire. E tu, in un certo senso, sei il loro spacciatore.
> (non offenderti eh!)


E' uno a cui piace collezionare figure di merda megagalattiche ed a ripetizione... infatti si vede benissimo come concilia i passi biblici che cita con la sua vita specchiata e pregna di biblismo...

ahahahahahahahah

ma dev'esse soltanto un troll....lo spero per lui...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La chiesa "esiste e non puoi farci niente?!!?!?!?!?!?"
> Ci si può fare eccome, ragazzo mio, e non certo con l'omertà, la condiscendenza, e l'ipocrisia, che sono le sue armi predilette, ma con la verità, che al contrario è la sua peggior nemica.
> Che poi qualcuno ci campi con certa gente mi spiace. Vedi: pure gente come te viene subdolamente strumentalizzata dai furbetti ecclesiastici: vendono per propria l'arte e la bellezza e la usano per irretire ed imbonire. E tu, in un certo senso, sei il loro spacciatore.
> (non offenderti eh!)


No...non mi offendo...
Io e la chiesa abbiamo sempre fatto ottimi business...
Ma perchè dovrei combattere una cosa che non mi ha mai fatto del male?
Una cosa che mi ha fornito la scappatoia da casa mia.
Una cosa che mi ha dato giovanissimo strumenti culturali immani, strumenti, libri, biblioteche...
Insomma io ci convivo pacificamente...
Sull'ascesa dell'Islam sto un po' preoccupato.
Non conosco paese islamico che abbia prodotto un briciolo di cultura, come nessun paese ateo e comunista che abbia prodotto ricchezza per il suo popolo.

Ma se vuoi accanirti contro la chiesa, a me non fa problema.
E' una cosa stranissima...non mi sono mai sentito giudicato da essa.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' uno a cui piace collezionare figure di merda megagalattiche ed a ripetizione... infatti si vede benissimo come concilia i passi biblici che cita con la sua vita specchiata e pregna di biblismo...
> 
> ahahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


1) Di collezionare figure di merda non me ne accorgo...
2) La mia vita non è pregna di biblismo.
3) Non sono uno studioso della Bibbia, ma l'ho letta più volte, mi piace leggerla, i profeti mi piacciono molto, hanno immagini fantastiche, come adoro certe espressioni dei salmi. Adoro il Vangelo di Giovanni e l'Apocalisse. Dove non capisco o non so, mi documento. 
Invece tu? Parli della Bibbia come se fosse...non so un quaderno di scarabocchi....
Ma ammetto sono una contraddizione vivente...leggo la Bibbia, tutto l'antico testamento e non trovo simpatici gli ebrei. Non mi piace il loro disprezzo verso tutto ciò che non è ebreo. Anche se riconosco a loro teste mica da poco, specie nell'economia e nella finanza. ( certo sempre a loro vantaggio però). ma se tu sei felice...ok...
Che mi cambia?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...non mi offendo...
> Io e la chiesa abbiamo sempre fatto ottimi business...
> Ma perchè dovrei combattere una cosa che non mi ha mai fatto del male?
> Una cosa che mi ha fornito la scappatoia da casa mia.
> ...


E perche' allora te come fedele non vali un cazzo, visto che effettivamente non senti niente interiormente seguendo tutt'altro ma solo bieco opportunismo visto che ce magni con i preti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Sai che Benny sta incazzato a morte con i fedeli come te?

Dovresti seguire i mussulmani...e' cosi' che ve vole...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

della cultura araba-orientale una per tutte, il concetto di zero che per la tua chiesetta del menga era una cosa del diavolo...

mo' te saludi, fedele a molla de mutanda...cio' da fa'...e fatte ripetizioni che sei scarso...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...non mi offendo...
> Io e la chiesa abbiamo sempre fatto ottimi business...
> Ma perchè dovrei combattere una cosa che non mi ha mai fatto del male?
> Una cosa che mi ha fornito la scappatoia da casa mia.
> ...



Ehm... la cultura araba... la matematica... la medicina... la filosofia... purtroppo non sono così colta da poterti dare molte indicazioni, mi spiace...

Conte, io cerco di capire il tuo punto di vista, e sono contenta per te che nella chiesa tu ti ci sia trovato bene.
Succede però che una tua semplice affermazione come la seconda grassettata venga -caspita qua è dura spiegarsi- percepita dagli altri come se per te assumesse carattere generale.
Ossia... sei consapevole che tante altre persone invece si sono sentite giudicatissime -e non solo?
Ti cito parecchi casi di persone che sono state male per il giudizio della chiesa... qua si' posso 

Io, personalmente, che ho vissuto a lungo nella chiesa cattolica, ho visto di persona attività fantastiche per i giovani, le famiglie... ho potuto apprezzare il coraggio, la determinazione, l'abnegazione di tante persone, spinte dalla loro fede e dai loro ideali.
Ho altresì conosciuto "il lato oscuro della forza" 

Ciò che talvolta può irritare di te, carissimo Conte, è che sembra che tu lodi indiscriminatamente questo o quello, senza considerare la parte negativa di ciò di cui si parla.
Sinceramente, a parte il discorso del "c'è e non si può fare nulla", tu ritieni che la chiesa cattolica sia tutte pace e bene? Domanda vera.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...non mi offendo...
> Io e la chiesa abbiamo sempre fatto ottimi business...
> Ma perchè dovrei combattere una cosa che non mi ha mai fatto del male?
> Una cosa che mi ha fornito la scappatoia da casa mia.
> ...


Tu non sei giudicato da essa, solo usato come mero strumento (non a caso).
Perchè dovresti dargli contro? Per lo stesso motivo per cui considero criminali nazisti pure la Bayer e la Krupp, che costruirono cannoni e produssero i gas per lo sterminio degli ebrei, consapevolmente, ma........ certo: a loro il nazismo non aveva fatto alcun male.
Sono daccordo con te riguardo l'Islam e gli esperimenti politici di socialismo reale (d'altro canto son li da vedere gli effetti), e siccome mi conosci sai che la penso di questi come della chiesa cattolica. Salvo il fatto che parte dei miei soldi, come quelli di tutti i contribuenti Italiani, vanno di norma in tasca ai porporati piuttosto che agli imam, quindi permettimi di esprimere particolare disappunto per questo. Anche se parte di quei soldi vanno a pagare il tuo stipendio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Gennaio 2011)

Con sto cazzo di concetto di zero nato nella cultura araba ci hanno un po' frantumato i maroni.
Si, ok, se so' 'nventati 'o zzero, ma li sono rimasti!
Nel senso: nel corso dei secoli, pur nell'angusto grembo della chiesa cattolica, moltissime scoperte si sono fatte, e molti scienziati hanno potuto lavorare solo grazie alle sovvenzioni della chiesa (poi c'è chi si è piegato ai compromessi e chi si è fatto scomunicare per difendere la propria scienza, ma intanto le scoperte erano state fatte).
Nel mondo arabo il tutto è stato limitato, chiuso e indottrinato esattamente come avrebbe voluto la chiesa, ma gli arabi sono stati più efficienti in questo, ed hanno creato un mondo di sottomessi, mentre per fortuna nel mondo cattolico ci si è potuti esprimere ben diversamente.
Conoscete qualche Giordano Bruno musulmano? No? Ma siete proprio convinti che non ce ne sia stati?


----------



## xfactor (11 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> *Ecco quanto riportato sul sito della LAV in merito alla caccia:*
> 
> 
> Ogni anno in Italia si massacrano per divertimento circa *100 milioni di animali*. Responsabile di questa distruzione - a cui si accompagnano puntualmente decine di morti e feriti accidentali anche tra gli esseri umani - è una piccola minoranza composta da circa *l’1% della popolazione*, forte degli interessi economici ed elettorali che ruotano intorno a questa crudele pratica.
> ...


Carissima dovresti anche visitare anche alcuni siti che parlano di caccia e poi valutare , quello che hai postato non è propio veritiero!
Comunque grazie per la tua intelligenza!


----------



## xfactor (11 Gennaio 2011)

è stato bello vedere un cane ( credo abbiano parlato di bracco tedesco) che dopo un pò si è fermato , immobile , sembrava una statua , aveva lo sgurdo verso un punto nel terreno a pochi metri da me, io guardavo nella stessa direzione ma non vedevo nulla . Solo dopo che  xxxx gli ha detto VAI.. ilcane si è mosso e dopo pochi secondi la lepre si è messa a correre , sembrava un siluro tanto era la velocità . Poi o sentito due spari ed un odore di polvere da sparo.... tralascio i particolari ma credetemi alla sera tornato da lavoro ci siamo ritrovati a mangiare la lepre a casa di un cacciatore del luogo e devo dire che era veramente ottima!


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2011)

Tornando a bomba  :


*Storica decisione in Spagna, corride bandite dalla tv pubblica*

*L'emittente RTVE ha optato per la sospensione visto che la trasmissione delle tauromachie cade negli orari protetti per i bambini*









  Roma, 10 gen. (TMNews) - La tv pubblica spagnola RTVE ha preso la storica decisione di bandire dalla sua programmazione le corride. Nell'annunciare la sua scelta l'emittente ha spiegato che la trasmissione delle tauromachie "coincide generalmente con gli orari protetti per l'infanzia". Per l'antica tradizione iberica si tratta di un nuovo duro colpo almeno a livello simbolico dopo la storica decisione del governo autonomo catalano di proibire le corride sul suo territorio a partire dal 2012. La scelta di Rtve ha una valenza più che altro simbolica visto che già da alcuni anni l'emittente aveva interrotto le trasmissioni "live" di corride e ridotto la copertura di simili eventi privilegiando altri sport e in particolare il calcio. Continuerà invece a trovare spazio nella programmazione dell'emittente pubblica la "feria di San Firmin" che ogni anno, nel mese di luglio, vede radunarsi nella cittadina della Navarra migliaia di appassionati della corsa con i tori. vgp/Kan 


http://notizie.virgilio.it/notizie/...rride_bandite_dalla_tv_pubblica,27798479.html



La solita e vecchia ipocrisia di sempre ... mavafffanculo corrida e caccia nel segno dello sport, tradizione e culture locali, fanculo! :incazzato:


----------

